# No Dang Wonder!!



## Smokey (Dec 29, 2006)

Now I know why I havent been seeing any deer an my camera


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 29, 2006)

That pretty much bites right there. This thread could take a turn for the worse I'd imagine. Try and find the owners is all I can say.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Dec 29, 2006)

didn't know deer came in them colors


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 30, 2006)

Bowhunter, you're right..All I'll say is it's a shame those dogs are keeping your deer run off....


----------



## Wade Chandler (Dec 30, 2006)

Y'all may accuse me of playing the devils advocate here, but I highly doubt that those little dogs right there are the reason you're not seeing any deer.  I hate dogs running around a piece of property where they're not supposed to be as much as anyone on here, but we get pictures of big dogs like labs, rottweillers, and some big mutts, regularly and sometimes as little as 10 minutes later have deer pictures.  I hate it for you that you're having a dog problem, but you can't put sole blame on two little ole dogs for you not seeing any deer.


----------



## bull0ne (Dec 30, 2006)

Wade Chandler said:


> Y'all may accuse me of playing the devils advocate here, but I highly doubt that those little dogs right there are the reason you're not seeing any deer.  I hate dogs running around a piece of property where they're not supposed to be as much as anyone on here, but we get pictures of big dogs like labs, rottweillers, and some big mutts, regularly and sometimes as little as 10 minutes later have deer pictures.  I hate it for you that you're having a dog problem, but you can't put sole blame on two little ole dogs for you not seeing any deer.




Take a good look at the pic.......they were running or trailing something when they came through. Noses to the ground are a dead give away.....

They won't cause all the deer to leave but they sure can't be helping things at all......


----------



## Smokey (Dec 31, 2006)

Wade Chandler said:


> Y'all may accuse me of playing the devils advocate here, but I highly doubt that those little dogs right there are the reason you're not seeing any deer.  I hate dogs running around a piece of property where they're not supposed to be as much as anyone on here, but we get pictures of big dogs like labs, rottweillers, and some big mutts, regularly and sometimes as little as 10 minutes later have deer pictures.  I hate it for you that you're having a dog problem, but you can't put sole blame on two little ole dogs for you not seeing any deer.



They are both strays that showed up about a month ago.  These two dogs are constantly running deer on my property.  I hear the bassett nearly everyday and I have witnessed them running deer through my pasture.....


----------



## Jubal (Dec 31, 2006)

they may be strays, but one strayed from home, he/she's wearing a collar


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 31, 2006)

If they're young enough you can cook up some Duruchigi, and serve up with some Soju to wash it down..................


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Dec 31, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> If they're young enough you can cook up some Duruchigi, and serve up with some Soju to wash it down..................



That's pretty funny!!


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Dec 31, 2006)

Don't shoot them, you might get "reported" to channel 2 action news for being a pet killer


----------



## Smokey (Dec 31, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> If they're young enough you can cook up some Duruchigi, and serve up with some Soju to wash it down..................


 I'm about as smart as a box of rocks so of course I've never heard of Duruchigi so I googled it  , there is a dad-gummed forum for it


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 31, 2006)

Rock Martian said:


> I'm about as smart as a box of rocks so of course I've never heard of Duruchigi so I googled it  , there is a dad-gummed forum for it


 

     
Imagine what a good ole' southern boy can do with that recipe, a smoker and some BBQ sauce..........


----------



## packrat (Dec 31, 2006)

*dog photo*

Maybe those 2 piles of corn attracted them.


----------



## Smokey (Dec 31, 2006)

packrat said:


> Maybe those 2 piles of corn attracted them.


I'm not sure if the corn attracted them or not.......it did something to them though because one of them left a big pile if dog poo right in the middle of it...........and by the way there is only one pile of corn not two!!


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (Dec 31, 2006)

Carefully shoot their collars off before you waste them. That is one nice pile of corn.


----------



## Killdee (Dec 31, 2006)

Catch em and drop em off behind a Chinese restaurant,you wont see em again.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Dec 31, 2006)

BIG DANG dat is a good lookin ole Bassett.....
Sorry ya havin trouble with em.....


----------



## Smokey (Dec 31, 2006)

Lostoutlaw said:


> BIG DANG dat is a good lookin ole Bassett.....
> Sorry ya havin trouble with em.....


The Bassett is showing a lot of grey.  I think he's been around a while.  I think he  does the finding and the other does all the chasing.  I reckon I'll leave'em be.  If they start chasing my horses then we might have to have a come to Jesus meeting.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 31, 2006)

Rock Martian said:


> The Bassett is showing a lot of grey. I think he's been around a while. I think he does the finding and the other does all the chasing. I reckon I'll leave'em be. If they start chasing my horses then we might have to have a come to Jesus meeting.


 
Yeah, them old ones can be kind of tough, no matter how long you marinate em'.................


----------



## Smokey (Dec 31, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> Yeah, them old ones can be kind of tough, no matter how long you marinate em'.................


----------

